# sheilag



## sheilag (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi i'm an expat already living in Greece for 1yr.Thinking of moving to Chania from Argolida. My husband & I are active 70yr olds both with heart problems,looking for an area that we would be within walking distance or easy access to public transport,for amenities,in otherwords not hilly. We are coming to Chania in March staying in old town,for 11 days. Would appreciate any info on best areas to rent long term unfurnished apt. Thanks:


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

sheilag said:


> Hi i'm an expat already living in Greece for 1yr.Thinking of moving to Chania from Argolida. My husband & I are active 70yr olds both with heart problems,looking for an area that we would be within walking distance or easy access to public transport,for amenities,in otherwords not hilly. We are coming to Chania in March staying in old town,for 11 days. Would appreciate any info on best areas to rent long term unfurnished apt. Thanks:


Are you currently in the Peloponnese? I see your post says Nafplio. I ask because we are in the process of comparing Crete with the Peloponnese so would be interested in your reasons for moving if you dont mind sharing them please?


----------



## sheilag (Feb 19, 2016)

*pelaponese*

Hi Kikie We visited Crete with the view of looking to move,only reason being,my daughter is married to a Greek man,and we have 3 Greek grandchildren,the reason we came to Greece in the first place. Because of the situation in Greece,my Family are moving to Scotland permanately,so we decided to try somewhere different.
We came back from Crete and as soon as we hit Nafplio,new it was a bad idea to move anywhere else. My advice to you would be Yes go for Peloponese.


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

*Thanks!*



sheilag said:


> Hi Kikie We visited Crete with the view of looking to move,only reason being,my daughter is married to a Greek man,and we have 3 Greek grandchildren,the reason we came to Greece in the first place. Because of the situation in Greece,my Family are moving to Scotland permanately,so we decided to try somewhere different.
> We came back from Crete and as soon as we hit Nafplio,new it was a bad idea to move anywhere else. My advice to you would be Yes go for Peloponese.


Thanks Sheilag. Anything you can pass on about the Peloponnese that might be useful would be great thanks. What made you decided against Crete in favour of Nafplio?


----------



## sheilag (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi Kikie, Only reason we looked at Crete was,we don't drive anymore and someone recommended it,because there is lots more public transport to get to a more variety of places. We found Hania old town very dilapidated compared to Nafplio's but the plus for Crete was the shopping. Last but not least Peloponese is much much cheaper,in every way. Sheila.


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks Sheila, that is really helpful. I'm looking at Nafplio now and suspect we will be over in in the next month or two to look at the Peloponnese in general, Messinia in particular.


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

*Winter rain*



sheilag said:


> Hi Kikie, Only reason we looked at Crete was,we don't drive anymore and someone recommended it,because there is lots more public transport to get to a more variety of places. We found Hania old town very dilapidated compared to Nafplio's but the plus for Crete was the shopping. Last but not least Peloponese is much much cheaper,in every way. Sheila.


Hi again. Sorry to keep asking questions but how bad is the rain in the winter months? I see there is rather a lot of it, according to weather sites anyway. Do you get lots of wet cloudy days with lots of bugs around? Does it fall in short heavy bursts then clear up? 

We are trying to avoid the sort of weather where chest infections abound. 

Thanks!


----------



## sheilag (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi Kikie,you can ask me as many questions as you like,not a problem. As for the rain or should i say the lack of it,we came here Nov 2014,my raincoat has been on once. This year alone we have had about 3 showers only one heavy burst,other 2 didn't hardly wet the ground. We lived in Turkey for 10yrs before we came here and believe me i know what a wet country is,you couldn't go out for up to 3 days at a time. Sheila


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

hi again, more questions I'm afraid! We're looking at different parts of the Peloponnese now. Whats the medical care like in your area? We need to be within say half an hour of good hospitals/doctors etc.

Also - having experienced loads of dust in both Cyprus and now Crete, how much do you get there? This is for health reasons. A little is ok, after all even in the UK we got Saharan sand dumped on the cars once or twice a year.  

I believe there is a cinema in Nafplio? What is it like? Also whilst we are not city folk we do like to see the latest films occasionally. 

If you didnt live in Nafplio is there any other town you would go for in the Peloponnese?

What are the nicest beaches near you? Any shallow, sandy or rocky coves? We were definitely put off by cement coloured ones in Cyprus.

Thanks for your help, but no worries if you cant.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Kikie said:


> hi again, more questions I'm afraid! We're looking at different parts of the Peloponnese now. Whats the medical care like in your area? We need to be within say half an hour of good hospitals/doctors etc.
> 
> Also - having experienced loads of dust in both Cyprus and now Crete, how much do you get there? This is for health reasons. A little is ok, after all even in the UK we got Saharan sand dumped on the cars once or twice a year.
> 
> ...


Hello Kiki,well I read your posts and I see your age group and your life needs,I have been here in Athens for many years,got older here and that makes me very realistic about ones needs as we grow older.We built a house near Loutraki and Corinthos.The Attiki climate in my opinion is one of the best in Greece because it doesnt have extremes,the weather pattern is of course different every year and this year we are seeing a massive problem with so little rain,our water company at the cottage is threatening action against large water users,but some years there is plenty.It has only rained a few times since May 2015.Loutraki you would love,Id move there tomorrow,next to the sea,a lovely prom to walk along..mooch,a wonderful new spa baths for your health run by the council,buses,trains into Corinthos,Athens in one hour half,gorgeous lake near Loutraki with ancient site nearby with a cove for swimming,lovely mountain village nearby with superb clean air to breath,so green,described on line as an area of outstanding beauty.Ancient Corinthos has people selling their own home-grown food outside,real food not Monsatoed.Easy post office,doctors,quickly into Athens should you want a doctor/surgeon etc.. there or a day out around the old parts,easy for the airport,the train.Sophisticated tourists,many this year,lots of Russians.Think about that,the lake if you go right to the end is very shallow a long way out with sand under your toes.At the entrance to the lake there is a sweet taverna where you can eat at tables right next to the water and look across the lake with the hills all around,its just heavenly,as you can understand I recommend it big time.


----------



## sheilag (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi Kikie, Hosp & Doc We are within walking distance to both & have a great Doc who speaks good English. Fortunately we have never been to any hosp although my husband has been to a private cardiology clinic & eye clinic with excellent treatment.There is another hosp within 20min drive from Nafplio,in Argos,by the way we are on the National Health scheme IKA costs us nothing and we can't fault it.

Dust yes we are having this week,same problem as you,but only happened once last year,and was nothing like this.

Cinema haha i laugh cause our grandchildren & friends are never away from it,even though we can get all new movies on our TV,they all love it.

Where else would i live we are limited with that one because we don't drive and need to walk for health reasons. Coves are abundant in Peloponese and beautiful. Our nearest beaches(with public transport) are Karathona and Tolon Assini Drepano.

We have friends who drive us to all different places for days out,so i know you would not be dissapointed with Peloponese. Sheila


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

We shall be on our way soon! Just need to find a house for a few months now.


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

*Dentists & doctors etc in Nafplio*



sheilag said:


> Hi Kikie,you can ask me as many questions as you like,not a problem. As for the rain or should i say the lack of it,we came here Nov 2014,my raincoat has been on once. This year alone we have had about 3 showers only one heavy burst,other 2 didn't hardly wet the ground. We lived in Turkey for 10yrs before we came here and believe me i know what a wet country is,you couldn't go out for up to 3 days at a time. Sheila


Hi again Sheila. Well, we are now ensconced near Nafplio for a few months while we explore the whole Peloponnese and possibly towards Athens. (with side trips to Italy and Spain to check them out). 

As we are here for a while - could you recommend any dentists and doctors around Nafplio please? I need to find a really good dentist and/or endodontist/specialist and also a good doctor who is really very up to date. We both have conditions that are not run of the mill. :-( Ditto a physiotherapist, who has to be trained beyond standard sports injury type treatment. Sounds like I'm falling to pieces and it certainly feels like that at times!

Thanks!


----------

